# Perte du wifi apres veille.



## raflove (7 Mai 2014)

Bonjour apres mise en veille de mon mac, il semble avoir perdu le signal wifi de ma livebox quand je le redémarre. En effet je dois manuelement desactiver et réactiver le wifi a chaque fois pour qu'il se reconnecte à mon wifi. Cela devient très pénible a longueur de journée ! 

Je suis sur un macbook pro retina 15 sous maverick.


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2014)

Peut-être "oublier" le réseau, dans les préférences réseaux, puis s'y raccrocher de nouveau.


----------



## raflove (8 Mai 2014)

le probleme c'est que le problème revient constament pour tous les réseaux wifi !


----------



## raflove (9 Mai 2014)

svp quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2014)

Il me semble que Mavericks avait ce type de souci lors de sa sortie et que ça a été corrigé avec les mises à jour suivantes (10.9.1 ou 10.9.2)

En quelle version de OS X 10.9 est ce Mac? Est-il à jour en 10.9.2?


----------



## raflove (10 Mai 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Il me semble que Mavericks avait ce type de souci lors de sa sortie et que ça a été corrigé avec les mises à jour suivantes (10.9.1 ou 10.9.2)
> 
> En quelle version de OS X 10.9 est ce Mac? Est-il à jour en 10.9.2?




oui tout a fait, je suis en 10.9.2


----------



## Airpley (10 Mai 2014)

Idem pour moi, sur Macbook Pro, depuis que je suis sous Mavericks, perte systématique du Wifi après mise en veille.
Suis sous 10.9.2 Jamais ce problème avant sous Lion ou M/Lion
Très agaçant et souvent même obligé de redémarrer le mac.
Une idée??


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Mai 2014)

Un sujet, parmi d'autres : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/maverick-perte-wifi-sortie-de-veille-ordi-1232749.html


----------



## Airpley (12 Mai 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Un sujet, parmi d'autres : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/maverick-perte-wifi-sortie-de-veille-ordi-1232749.html


Merci FMG, j'ai lu ce topic, hélas, pas beaucoup de réponses - à part la désactivation du Bluetooth - . Il semble donc bien que ce soit "a real bug". 
Dont acte. 
Connu depuis oct. 2013 et toujours pas de correction à ce jour? !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Mai 2014)

La 10.9.3 est attendue pour corriger (peut-être) enfin ce bug largement partagé, 

et de nombreux correctifs sont toujours proposés dont http://osxdaily.com/2014/04/24/fix-...feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+osxdaily+(OS+X+Daily)


----------



## r e m y (23 Septembre 2014)

Passage en 10.9.5 et ce bug est toujours présent.

De façon aléatoire, à la sortie de veille, le Mac ne se reconnecte pas au reseau WiFi habituel. 
Il faut déscativer le WiFi puis le réactiver pour qu'il se reconnecte...


----------

